# Lets see your Phone



## Gizmo (1/3/15)

So I got a Note 4 the other day and redid my homescreen. 


Home Screen




Left Panel



Apps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/3/15)

Very organised indeed @Gizmo 
Lol on the weather report


----------



## Gizmo (1/3/15)

Silver said:


> Very organised indeed @Gizmo
> Lol on the weather report



Haha  Its called the grumpy weather report widget

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (1/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (1/3/15)

Same old same old 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/15)




----------



## Silver (1/3/15)

@Rob Fisher - how does the Outlook work on the iPhone?
I notice it is on your main bottom bar.

Do you use it more than the built in "Mail" ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - how does the Outlook work on the iPhone?
> I notice it is on your main bottom bar.
> 
> Do you use it more than the built in "Mail" ?



I have just started using it... it's free... I'm still more comfortable with the standard iPhone Mail app... but having just got my MacBook Pro and installed Office 365 for Mac on it I'm getting used to trying new Mac style apps. It's alerts are more readable and I'm sure I will eventually switch to it as I use Outlook on the PC and the Mac. But I'm old and it take me sometime to change.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (1/3/15)

I prefer me home screen simple and uncluttered:

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Twisper (1/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/3/15)

johan said:


> I prefer me home screen simple and uncluttered:
> 
> View attachment 22259​



Stunning


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (1/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Stunning
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



I do like your new avatar Annemarie - what is it? vapor in a wine goblet or spilled milk?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/3/15)

johan said:


> I do like your new avatar Annemarie - what is it? vapor in a wine goblet or spilled milk?



Thank you @johan. Simple and classic.  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## johan (1/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Thank you @johan. Simple and classic.
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



So its neither of the two I guessed - leaves only one, but I won't mention it here, I'm a gentleman .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/3/15)

johan said:


> So its neither of the two I guessed - leaves only one, but I won't mention it here, I'm a gentleman .



Haha its vapour flowing out of a goblet 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NickT (1/3/15)

I too prefer an empty screen on my Note4

Reactions: Like 1


----------

